# CF in late pregnancy



## DanaMarie (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi I am trying to get a better understanding on my CF during pregnancy. I'm just into my 9th month and creamy CF has increased alot. Just wondering is this normal, is this losing mucous plug..what's up?

Thanks


----------



## peypeymama (Jul 31, 2005)

The technical term is "leukorrhea". It is just another one of those normal changes your body goes through when pregnant. (I had to wear pantyliners sometimes). As long as its white or clear, you shouldn't worry about it.

Julie


----------



## Qestia (Sep 26, 2005)

I was going through multiple panty liners by the end, and I gave birth 35 weeks early, I can't imagine how bad it would've been if I'd gone full-term!

I lost my plug two days before giving birth and believe me--you will know it if you see it!


----------



## staceyshoe (Feb 5, 2005)

It definitely increases at the end! If it is more clear and gelatinous like a thick fertile cervical fluid, that COULD be the mucus plug.


----------

